# Wings with Mac/Cheese



## gmiller7018 (Oct 23, 2017)

Good Day All,
  I'm looking for a good mac and recipe that I can put on the smoker with some wings and have them both finish at the same time.  I haven't tried either one so looking for any help I can get. I was thinking I'd try 250/275 degrees for 1.5-2 hrs. and maybe crisp up the wings on the grill.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 23, 2017)

read the box on Velveeta cheese .. one of the best ... Add bacon crumpled up to it .. fry up some 8 strips of bacon, crumple it all up and use recipe on box of Velveeta


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2017)

I agree the Velveeta recipe is killer!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 24, 2017)

Milk, whey, skim milk, milk protein concentrate, water, milkfat, whey protein concentrate, sodium phosphate, modified food starch; contains less than 2% of: salt, calcium phosphate, dried corn syrup, canola oil, maltodextrin, lactic acid, sorbic acid as a preservative, sodium alginate, sodium citrate, cheese culture, enzymes, apocarotenal(color), annatto (color) Source
Tastes ok and is velvety  smooth though.
I don't think I've had Velveeta in 40 years.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2017)

griz400 said:


> read the box on Velveeta cheese .. one of the best ... Add bacon crumpled up to it .. fry up some 8 strips of bacon, crumple it all up and use recipe on box of Velveeta


Agree this is a good one. I usually add smoked ham chunks or kielbasa to mine.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 24, 2017)

Hmm... what would Martha Stewart do?
Or Rachael  Ray? Or maybe Trisha Yearwood? Bet Alton  Brown has a good one.
Edit.
The recipe should be for a" baked " Mac N Cheese if you want it to be in a smoker for a while.  Or you add more liquid to it and take noodles out of the pot of water earlier if it's going to bake.


----------



## gmiller7018 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for the help Folks, I'll let you know how I make out!


----------



## 3montes (Oct 25, 2017)

I buy the large pans of Stouffers Mac and Cheese. You can get them at Wal Mart. I buy them a case at a time from my local food service company. 4 trays to a case and they stay good frozen for months. Anyhow I thaw out the frozen mac and cheese and then add bacon or ham cubes or keilbasa cut into pieces. I then add more cheeses to the top. Parmesean, romano, cream cheese, a blend or just whatever you like. Into the smoker at 250. Stir every 20 minutes or so. At the end you can add another texture to it by adding French's Fried Onions to the top. I like to add crunched up Chili Cheese Fritos for a little extra kick. Do this about the last 20 minutes to half hour. 
This is some off the hook mac and cheese without buying a whole bunch of ingredients and making your own sauce etc.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 25, 2017)

8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, plus more for dish
6 slices good white bread, crusts removed, torn into 1/4- to 1/2-inch pieces
5 1/2 cups milk
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper, or to taste
4 1/2 cups grated sharp white cheddar cheese (about 18 ounces)
2 cups grated Gruyere cheese (about 8 ounces) or 1 1/4 cups grated Pecorino Romano cheese (about 5 ounces)
1 pound elbow macaroni
*DIRECTIONS*

Heat oven to 375 degrees. Butter a 3-quart casserole dish; set aside. Place bread in a medium bowl. In a small saucepan over medium heat, melt 2 tablespoons butter. Pour butter into bowl with bread, and toss. Set breadcrumbs aside.
In a medium saucepan set over medium heat, heat milk. Melt remaining 6 tablespoons butter in a high-sided skillet over medium heat. When butter bubbles, add flour. Cook, whisking, 1 minute.
While whisking, slowly pour in hot milk. Continue cooking, whisking constantly, until the mixture bubbles and becomes thick.
Remove pan from heat. Stir in salt, nutmeg, black pepper, cayenne pepper, 3 cups cheddar cheese, and 1 1/2 cups Gruyere or 1 cup Pecorino Romano; set cheese sauce aside.
Fill a large saucepan with water; bring to a boil. Add macaroni; cook 2 to 3 minutes less than manufacturer's directions, until the outside of pasta is cooked and the inside is underdone. (Different brands of macaroni cook at different rates; be sure to read the instructions.) Transfer macaroni to a colander, rinse under cold running water, and drain well. Stir macaroni into the reserved cheese sauce
Pour mixture into prepared dish. Sprinkle remaining 1 1/2 cups cheddar cheese, 1/2 cup Gruyere or 1/4 cup Pecorino Romano, and breadcrumbs over top. Bake until browned on top, about 30 minutes. Transfer dish to a wire rack to cool 5 minutes; serve hot.
Should be fine 2 hours at low and slow temp.
Decide it in half use two  1  1/2  qt buttered aluminum pans.
Now that, is a recipe.  lol
I use panko crumbs and do half recipe.
Add a splash.of milk extra any time.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marthastewart.com/957243/macaroni-and-cheese?amp


----------



## kurd2408 (Oct 25, 2017)

These all sound too hard. Or not smoked. Do a search on here for smoked mac and cheese. There is a couple but the no boil method is the one you want. It's not mine but I've made it a few times and its incredible. Raw noodles, milk, butter,and cheese I believe. It's that simple. Put in smoker for two hours, and stir a couple times. You'll never have another mac and cheese again.


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm going to make some tonight for the first time. I think I will try the recipe on the velveeta box.

A couple of questions: Do I boil the macaroni to el dente and then put in the smoker?

                                   How long do I leave it in the smoker ?

Thanks,
Denny


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 27, 2017)

GATOR240 said:


> I'm going to make some tonight for the first time. I think I will try the recipe on the velveeta box.
> 
> A couple of questions: Do I boil the macaroni to el dente and then put in the smoker?
> 
> ...



Whatever the baking time is you can leave it in a few minutes longer at lower temps.  if you want to leave a baked recipe in 2 hours instead of 30 minutes that the oven recipe says, You should use half cooked noodles and add an extra 1/4 cup milk.  Or the noodles will cook to mush.
Edit.....

Or it will dry out ..
Was just going to say , If your going to use that fake processed cheese stuff, You could just buy a box or 2 of that stuff that comes with the foil packs of Velveeta cheese that you squeeze out. Same thing. lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 27, 2017)

I say people like Velveeta but maybe we should use the Extra Sharp Cheddar.
Check out the sodium and calories for 1 ounce Velveeta . :eek:

Then the Extra Sharp Cheddar.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 27, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/www.geniuskitchen.com/amp/recipe/macaroni-and-cheese-52799

This one has :
  ~ 13,360 mg sodium
  ~9,155 calories
  ~720 grams  carbs
  ~2,500 mg cholesterol

Serves 6 :p


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 27, 2017)

Velveeta... How American! Lol! Tastes like liquid plastic to me anymore. But will admit I use powdered cheese for both mac-n-cheese and au gratin potatoes- both of which can be easily done in a smoker.

If you look in the grocery stores that have bulk foods, you will find the cheese sauce powder. Works just like the powdered cheese stuff you get in the packet in the blue box mac n cheese. Just add milk and butter. I make the sauce in a separate pan though and add it later to the (partially cooked) pasta or potatoes.  I also like to grate in real cheese or cheeses.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 27, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Velveeta... How American! Lol! Tastes like liquid plastic to me anymore. But will admit I use powdered cheese for both mac-n-cheese and au gratin potatoes- both of which can be easily done in a smoker.
> 
> If you look in the grocery stores that have bulk foods, you will find the cheese sauce powder. Works just like the powdered cheese stuff you get in the packet in the blue box mac n cheese. Just add milk and butter. I make the sauce in a separate pan though and add it later to the (partially cooked) pasta or potatoes.  I also like to grate in real cheese or cheeses.



I do buy the powder mix type 3 or 4 times a year for an easy side. The squeeze pack type once or twice a year tops. 
Just gotta be careful.. like the Digiorno pizza.. sodium and carbs are way high per slice.


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 27, 2017)

I didn't put a lot of thought into the mac and cheese last night (obviously!) I just wanted an easy recipe to make on my day off today while I got some stuff done around the house while it is still nice out, and didn't want to run to the store. I had the wife pick up the cheese on her way home from work last night.  I am a cheese lover and velveeta is pretty far down my list of cheeses but will do in a pinch. I don't know the last time I had it as my wife doesn't use it much. I'm going to pretend I didn't read the nutrition information that you provided! We shall see how it turns out ......................

Thanks for the advice!

Denny


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 27, 2017)

Haha...  not an everyday cheese ..


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 28, 2017)

Smokinal, Grizz400 and GMC2003 were absolutely correct (not suprised there) the mac and cheese was awesome! I was very surprised at the flavor profile...definitely not what I was expecting.  I used cherry and smoked it for 2 hours. I knew going in that my wife didn't like the sound of it  
but surprise, surprise she really liked it. The only thing I did wrong was that I didn't make enough of it. 

Sorry no pics, didn't have phone with me


 Rings R Us -Thanks for the tip and the point


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2017)

Glad it turned out awesome, and the wife liked it. Velveeta is only good for a few things, and Mac-n-cheese is one of them. It just comes out creamier.

Chris 

Point for converting the wife.  Next quest Spam and fried bologna.


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you for the point. I did find some shredded extra sharp cheddar and added it also.  I have smoked spam 3 or 4 times....the wife is not big on that! she likes my pork butts and brisket but doesn't seem to like the appetizers...although a couple of time I was heavy on the smoke, so that could be the reason.


----------

